# bobcat loader



## rangerbees (Jan 19, 2015)

hello all i was just wandering how big of a skidsteer loader i will need to load and unload hives honey and all other needs in the comericial end 
i have looked at a 743 bobcat 36 hp 1300lb capacity is what was on the spec sheet $6500 for this will it do the job and is that a good buy 
thanks and God bless


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

I have an old 720 with similar capacity. I have not had it very long. It has a mast in place of the usual loader arms. It works great for unloading bees. Two pallets high is no problem. 
I absolutely cannot handle full totes of syrup. If you are stacking pallets of full supers on the truck, you will need to be conscious of the weight so you dont overload. Make more smaller stacks. 
Yesterday I loaded and unloaded two pallets of unassembled woodenware. One pallet was probably 1.5ft taller than the other and considerably heavier. I cannot say how much they weighed individually, but the freight bill said 2600 total. I loaded on level, flat, smooth ground at my neighbors loading dock. It was fine but I could feel that taller pallet was pushing the weight limit. I drove home and unloaded on not so level ground, the shorter pallet was fine, the heavier, taller pallet tipped me as soon as I backed the pallet off the truck. Not fun. Fortunately it was just woodenware and I could unload by hand, then easily right the machine with a chain and my truck. 
The other issue I have found is that there is so much counterweight, that when there is nothing on the forks, it can really jump around. Much smoother with a load on. A crazy wheel would really help (and probably wouldve added enough extra to keep me from tipping that pallet of woodenware). So thats a wierd one to wrap your head around. Too much counterweight when empty, not enough when full. 
All in all, I really like the machine, the price was right for me and it gets the job done. Sometimes I really wish for a larger capacity machine but for now I can work around it. I fill syrup totes on the truck and don't pull them off until half empty. 
Mine does not have a crazy wheel. After using this machine for a bit over a year, I would really like to build/buy one. 
$6500 if its in decent condition seems like a really good deal.


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

I use a 610 with mast and crazy wheel. Can't beat it. That 743 would be just fine. Add a crazy wheel first and later a mast if desired.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

If your not really good with the mechanics of a skid steer, have a good mechanic look at it before purchasing it. When I purchased mine I missed a lot of little things that really added up in the long run. You can put counter weights on the back end to help with heavier loads. They are a pain to take on and off and do cause the machine to dig in more.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

We have a 39 hp Mustang 39 E. It will not pick up a tote of syrup, it loads 2 pallets of doubles just fine. It will pick up 16 loaded honey supers, but not 20 on a single pallet.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Generally lifting capacities are half of the tipping point. The variables being where the center of gravity is on the forks and whether the machine is level or on an incline facing up or down. Additional counter balances are helpful to a point but too much can make them bouncy and almost undriveable on rough terrain when empty. 
If you get a good buy on it then go for it but my personal preference (and I've spent a lot of hours in a Bobcat) in an all purpose skid steer without a crazy wheel would be a New Holland as they have a lower center of gravity. We used a NH160 as our only machine for a number of years. It has given me 1,000 trouble free hours and is still almost worth the $20,000 I paid for it new.


----------

